# Tomb Raider Legend (dialup users beware - large images inside)



## dsgirl (Apr 18, 2006)

Recently they have launched their full site with all new trialers, screenshots, info, and loads of extra goodies.

Shes come so far... I remeber back in 1996, I first saw Tomb Raider 1, and I fell in love this this game, it was so rich in detail, and you got to explore amazing enviroments, its a great highlight in my gaming history, it was the first of its kind. I got every Tomb Raider Game that was released from that day that Tomb Raider 1 was released, all in the original large boxes with all the goodies. 

I am a collector for those of you who don't know I've been collecting games since 1996, even though my collection only amounts to one large shelf.

I always thought Tomb Raider 1, 2 & 3 were the best. They all offered amazing improvments from the last game, after the trilogy I think the game started going down hill, when I played Tomb Raider 4: The Last Revalation, I was totally dissapointed in that game, the game only had one location which was the inside of a piramid, it was boring and generic. 

Later on, Tomb Raider 5: Chronicles, came out and I tried it out, the level editor was very cool & fun. But it still didn't offer me anything that I would of had in the Tomb Raider Trilogy, Tomb Raider 4-5 had the same consistant engine, and it wasn't a good move for Eidos Interactive.

The years pass and where is Lara? I find out that Lara is going on a make over with a brand new spankin' engine that has amazing next gen graphics. (for the time)

Tomb Raider 6: Angel of Darkness, was the best looking Tomb Raider game so far. The only think I didn't like (good news for goths) is that Lara looked like a vampire, and the whole game was very sexual at times. Tobi Guard, the creator of Tomb Raider 1 and then he left after Tomb Raider 1, he was dissapointed in where the Tomb Raider series was going.

Tobi Guard is BACK, the guy who makes the original Tomb Raider so fun, is back in Tomb Raider 7: Legend, and this makes me so excitted to know I won't be playing another clone.

Please take the time to surf through the website even if you hated Tomb Raider in the past, this is something new & different.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 18, 2006)

*I just remember my brothers playing 'Tomb Raider' all night.

Yip, Lara has come a long way, I seen the new game, the graphics look fantastic!*


----------



## Green (Apr 18, 2006)

I've been playing TR: Legend for the past week or so (and can't really be arsed to finish it, tbh).

It's not very good. The graphics are very nice, but the game is like a watered-down version of the original game. There's about 10 short levels. The tomb bits seem to have been sacrificed for the shooting bits. There's still some tomb raiding going on... but fannying about at a cocktail party doesn't cut it imo. This was the problem with TR 2 and 3 - too many costume changes and moves into "Exciting New Environments!" that aren't that exciting and basically don't work well with the TR concept. It reuses level environments, just changes the skin (so far I've come across two motorbike levels and they are basically the same thing - drive down a track shooting bad guys as you pass them on your bike). Sometimes it resuses the level design while still in the same level!

That's not what Tomb Raider was all about for me - even the puzzles/traps seem a bit lame and unimaginative (most of them involve moving something with the grapple hook). You have hints that appear on screen that tell you when to jump and swing across a hole in the floor. You have a set of binoculars that give you hints. You don't need to use them, but jesus, you know? It's a real let-down, when I think back to the first game.

It even has those cheesy sequences where you have to press buttons as the hints flash up on screen to avoid the trap. God. In the original tomb raider, you had to use skill instead.

Mind you... dsgirl - if you liked 2 and 3 but didn't like Revelations (which was a welcome return to actual tomb raiding), then you'll probably like this one - it reminds me of them more than any of the others I've played.


----------



## Jives (Apr 18, 2006)

I disagree vehemently.  My wife and I are Tomb Raider Professionals, having beaten 1 through 6 repeatedly, and I absolutely love the new one.

The main problem with Angel of Darkness was that it was basically uncontrollable. That problem has been fixed and then some.  Lara controls like Prince of Persia, with all actions being intuitive and quick.  No complex button presses here, just one button for jumping and grabbing, with the option to grab tighter if you make a bad jump. 

Lara targets and shoots quickly and easily too, making fights with up to 7 other onscreen characters exciting and fun. The boss fights are also very well-designed and creative.  Not too hard, not too easy.

The button presses during the _cut-scenes_ is a new twist right out of games like Resident Evil 4 and God of War.  Much better than just watching the movie.

Speaking of jumping, the level design is very nice.  There was no time when I spotted a high place, that I couldn't find my way up to it.  The motorcycle levels are a blast and break up the tomb raiding nicely, as does the dinner party.  

Good story line and plot line, and nice dialogue round out the package.  That includes beautiful graphics and clear, clean colors and textures.

Best of all is the secret / reward system that mimics that original.  Unlock enough secrets (the bronze and silvers are easy enough, but the golds are HARD!) and you are rewarded with artwork, movies, and best of all secret levels and new clothes to wear in-game.

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!


----------



## Red Phoenix (Apr 19, 2006)

i dont get it, where are the big pictures?!?!?!


anyway, i enjoy all games in which there are puzzles, the fact you can travel in all sorts of ways is a good fact aswell


----------



## jackokent (Apr 19, 2006)

I LOVE tomb Raider, it's the only game I've ever really played and the reason I bought a play station.  However, I got horribly stuck somewhere in Tomb Raider 2 and gave up about 2 years ago.  Now I see there are some experts on this site I am going to resurect it and see if I can get some help.... don't you all go away.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Apr 20, 2006)

i will, because ive never played tomb raider 2


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh, Tomb Raider was just amazing. It was like being Indiana Jones.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Apr 21, 2006)

yep because i know how that feels as well, im way too out of place here *walks out*


----------

